# LG G2 officially launched



## quagmire (Aug 7, 2013)

*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/13/08/lg-g2-announced/gsmarena_001.jpg



Specs:

5.2-inch 1080x1920 IPS display

2.26GHz Snapdragon 800

2GB RAM

16/32GB storage options

13MP rear shooter with OIS ( Optical Image Stabilizer), 2.1MP front camera

Android 4.2.2

Rear-facing power button and volume control

Bottom-facing speakers

3,000mAh battery

138.5 x 70.9 x 8.9mm
​

The G2 also features a handful of unique software features, including voice control, guest access, and more:

- Answer Me — Automatically answers the call after lowering the ringtone when the phone is raised to one’s ear.

- Plug & Pop — Recommends options or related features to choose from when the earphone or USB cable is detected.

- Text Link — Allows information embedded in text messages to be selected and easily saved in a memo or calendar and searched on a map or the internet.

- QuickRemote — Not only can LG G2 be used to remotely control popular home entertainment devices, it can also learn from conventional remotes and be customized to operate multiple devices with flexible layouts and keys.

- Slide Aside — Enables easier multitasking by simply “sliding” open apps off to the side using a three-finger swipe.

- Guest Mode — Protects owner’s privacy by displaying only pre-selected apps when guests access the phone with a secondary unlock pattern.



-Source


----------



## ZTR (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks great and those bezels just look awesome!

Also interesting concept of having just one button lol


----------



## Santa Maria! (Aug 7, 2013)

'Slide Aside' sounds useful.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 7, 2013)

is this finally the perfect phone you can find in the market ???
The specs look good..2.26GHz Snapdragon 800 should be more than enough for every app in the playstore as of now.. 
If priced correctly, this phone can change the game around for LG !!


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 8, 2013)

guest mode sounds effective for me


----------



## Jripper (Aug 8, 2013)

Insane specs. All on the pricing now.

Any news on the LG L9 II release? Wasn't it supposed to be launched along with this phone?


----------



## Don_1 (Aug 8, 2013)

too much of a overkill i think. who needs all those specs? any phone with 4.3 to 4.7 inch screen and decent specs like even a year old s3 will do the job.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2013)

Nice phone by LG


----------



## ashusood331 (Aug 8, 2013)

The features seems competitive enough to survive the smartphone growing market. All the best to the new launch by LG.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 8, 2013)

pricing won't be less than 30k...


----------



## root.king (Aug 8, 2013)

I think another patent war from apple


----------



## ZTR (Aug 8, 2013)

kiranbhat said:


> I think another patent war from apple



How....?

This is more original than Samsung TBH


----------



## root.king (Aug 8, 2013)

ZTR said:


> How....?
> 
> This is more original than Samsung TBH



single button in front


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2013)

Specs are good and phone also looks nice. It will depend on the price whether this phone will survive or not.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 8, 2013)

abhidev said:


> pricing won't be less than 30k...


corrected 40k


----------



## quagmire (Aug 8, 2013)

^ True. It will be priced higher than their current flagship G Pro.


----------



## snap (Aug 9, 2013)

imo all the flagships should be below 30k but every year these prices are increasing like crazy


----------

